# SOS Falls of Clyde



## mflapan (Feb 24, 2007)

Dear participants in the Tanker forum

The preserved SAILING (yes, sailing) oil tanker Falls of Clyde is being threatened with destruction. Her future is in imminent danger. For more information see the following thread:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=19662

and also my web page at 

http://www.boatregister.net/FallsOfClyde.html

A question for you tanker enthusiasts:

Does anyone know of any other bulk mineral oil tankers preserved anywhere else in the world?

Regards
Mori


----------



## graham wilson (Oct 25, 2008)

Just noticed your comment on "Falls of Clyde" This perhaps of interest. My son's Father in Law, is Gerald Wingrove, who last year was named International Model Maker of the year.He has a web site, and has spent most of his life building car models. His retirement project is to build a scale model, in steel, faithful down to the last rib and stringer,of the "Falls of Clyde",for which he has obtained the original builders plans.He has been out to see the ship and photograph deck fittings and such.
I suspect he may know more than most about "Falls......"
regards
Graham Wilson


----------

